# Mitsubishi i-MIEV Electric



## fonewiz (Oct 30, 2015)

Anyone know if I can use this electric vehicle on Uber? I know it only has a 60 mile range but, I think I can make it work for at least part of the day. I think I could split my day in two with a charge in the middle.

2012 Mitsubishi i-MIEV - I can pick one of these up for under 10k and NO gas..  I need to think about this a little more to figure out if it will work out for Uber but first I wanted to see if it was even eligible.

Thanks


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I think a leaf would be a better choice.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

EVs work great for those short trips downtown. Does it have a fast charge option? I use a Leaf and I do miss out on some long fares... but ultimately I think that's to my benefit (less deadhead miles back to downtown). If you want to consistently make money, fast charging is the way to go. I stage at the Nissan dealership downtown, adding driving range while waiting for a ping.


----------

